
New Google Parent Company Drops ‘Don’t Be Evil’ Motto - bko
http://time.com/4060575/alphabet-google-dont-be-evil/
======
Semiapies
Prepare for a decade or two of people snarking about Alphabet breaking that
motto if it does anything they don't like, and prepare for a similar period of
a smaller group snarking about Google dropping the motto, despite neither
being correct.

------
nailer
Title is inaccurate.

\- The new Google parent company never had 'Don't Be Evil' as a motto

\- Google still has 'Don't Be Evil' as a motto

------
forgottenpass
It's been, uh, _interesting_ watching the idealism slowly erode from Google.
They're a generic soulless multinational that doesn't want to admit it.
They've now made a big step and ditched any remaining pretext of any social
responsibility.

------
bsimpson
I wish the news would shut up about this.

It's mildly interesting at best. Alphabet decided to have a barebones code-of-
conduct to encourage its children to write their own, more tailored versions.
This doesn't mean anybody is all-of-a-sudden OK with being evil. As any
credible article has noted, Google still has Don't Be Evil in its COC.

~~~
anonbanker
So, you've never heard of a good person being led to do bad things by the
superiors they answer to?

------
anonbanker
Anyone else read Animal Farm by George Orwell, and feel the hairs on the back
of your neck stand up when you read this paragraph:

“Employees of Alphabet and its subsidiaries and controlled affiliates should
do the right thing—follow the law, act honorably, and treat each other with
respect,”

or is it just me?

